# cnc router



## Twistle1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am ready to buy a cnc router. My price range includes the cnc shark pro, digital wood carver, and the oliver, which appears to be the same as the general. I am retired, so if i make a dime having fun, that would be a plus. My programming smarts between stupid and genius runs close to stupid. I do not want to build the first one from scratch. My zen blessings will be directed to any and all for your advice. What a fantastic day this will be .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Roger

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Twistle1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was in sydney in 1968 on r+r from nam. I was a bloody bloke for 7 days.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Twistle1 said:


> I was in sydney in 1968 on r+r from nam. I was a bloody bloke for 7 days.


Sorry Roger, you have to be in Sydney for longer than 7 days to be a 'bloke' :haha: :haha: :haha:

I trust you enjoyed your stay..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, Roger..


----------



## Twistle1 (Jan 27, 2011)

digitalwoodcarver.com This uses a belt drive. Any good or bad comments on this machine?


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the same question with the belts on the Digital Wood Carver. Can anyone chime in with some insight?


----------



## Dr_Esoteric (Jul 3, 2013)

For what you get, I think the Camaster Stinger1 is about the best turnkey desktop CNCs I have seen. Unfortunately, it is probably double what you are looking at spending.

buildyourcnc.com has some pretty neat looking CNC kits. I know you said you did not want to build but the kits look pretty cool and are worth a look.


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

I am in the same boat as you. I have done an EXTREME amount of research on all of the machines you have listed. Please do yourself a big favor, cross the Shark off of your list. It is cheaply made, assembled in the USA but just about all the parts are made overseas. May not be a factor for you but for me that is a big factor in this economy we are in.


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

All of those routers are good for the beginner.


----------

